# New and old



## Nick Barta (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been raising Chameleons for the last 15 years and have always had an interest in mantids. I have just begun to raise mantids in December 2006, with great help from Yen, DeShawn, and Rick from this forum. At 55 I would guess I may be one of the older members in age, but yet one of the least experienced in the keeping of mantids. My greatest pleasures in raising these little prehistoric beasts is the prey being captured, the grooming, the molting (they seem to DOUBLE in size, don't they?), the interaction when they are on your hand (what are they thinking as they look at you while turning their head from side to side?), and playing with the balances needed to keep these amazing creatures in captivity. I hope I always have the amazement and awe for these very powerful, beautiful, and diverse creatures. God made some pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Ian (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum  

What chameleons have you reared? Over the years we have had Lateralis, Calyptratus, Hoehnelli, Deremensis and Jacksonii, although the collection is slowly diminishing!

Speak soon.


----------

